

Nokia's Ovi app store goes live - aj
http://conversations.nokia.com/2009/05/26/ovi-store-goes-live/

======
mikeliu
Is it just me? I find all the ovi services cluttered and hard to navigate. It
just does not attract me as a user to spend time there learning their services
or shop for apps. It looks and feels like any other corporate website. As much
as nokia wants to concentrate on internet services, i just don't see it
happening from the user's perspective.

~~~
cubicle67
Have you tried it on a device, or are you just going by the screenshots?

------
danw
Here is one users attempt to use the new Ovi store
[http://shkspr.mobi/blog/index.php/2009/05/nokia-ovi-store-
oh...](http://shkspr.mobi/blog/index.php/2009/05/nokia-ovi-store-oh-dear/)

~~~
cubicle67
And here's another's [http://greenerdesktop.com/465/nokias-ovi-store-first-
impress...](http://greenerdesktop.com/465/nokias-ovi-store-first-impressions)

~~~
pieter
After looking at that, I can't think anything but "wow, what ugly fonts".. I
know that phone isn't an iPhone, but you can still try to do some
antialiasing, or something, right? Also, the information density seems pretty
low (compared to the App Store).

------
tyohn
I'm a little disappointed by the reception this news item is getting here on
HN, isn't this a great opportunity for developers? I know HN is heavily Apple
orientated site and filled with Flash haters - but Nokia has millions of
phones out there and by supporting Flash - gives the Ovi app store a good
chance of success.

------
millenomi
It does not ship on devices at the moment, making it irrelevant in the great
game of app-storeing.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
You can download the "Ovi App" on existing Nokia phones

~~~
jimbokun
Chicken and egg, indeed.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=626603>

------
TweedHeads
Whoever picked that name should be fired.

~~~
cubicle67
You wait 'til you see the Palm Utus Store and MS' new Filopen Store :P

~~~
davidw
Here in Padova, there is a Via Falloppio:

[http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=45.405923,11.886435&#...</a><p>Named after
the guy who discovered the body part, who was of course working at the
University of Padova.<p>Speaking of which, 'ovi' in this corner of Italy means
'eggs' (like chicken eggs) quite literally. In Italian, egg is 'uovo'. My wife
had a good laugh when she saw the 'ovi store'.

